
AWS Battles, Episode 1: Deploying to Datomic Ions - jacobobryant
https://jacobobryant.com/post/2019/aws-battles-ep-1/
======
jacobobryant
The root of the issue is, I believe, that I'm using Datomic's solo topology
for production which is unsupported. However, the production topology has a
10x price increase (for the EC2 instances) and I'm just a solo dev, so I'm
making do.

